# Is your Body Baby Friendly?



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All

 
Who's read Dr Alan Beer's book _Is Your Body Baby Friendly_, and do you think it's worth buying?
Would appreciate some opinions.
Thanks Gals 
xx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi hon i bought it but its v dry scientific and hard to understand... i wouldn't bother - not at all what i expected = save your money for a better book  x


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Daisy. I'm a bit reluctant to get it and get bogged down with it if it's a bit of a money racket. (I'm a sceptic!)

Believe me, I will undergo any lifestyle changes there are if it would help me fall pg, but I'm scared I'll take it as gospel and throw myself into it, and still nothing. I wanted to hear from someone who made sense of it, made changes and it worked.

Much appreciated hun, thanks
T xx


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

I think its great- has helped me understand my immune problems far better

Bx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

It's an interesting theory and may give you some lifestyle ideas.  I did find some of it a bit hard to understand though...plus it scared me and made me think that I do have immune issues when who knows.  It's tricky too as a lot of dr's don't even believe in it as it hasn't been proven.


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Ladies.

The whole thing is a gamble isn't it? I imagine reading this book and falling pg cos all my problems will be over!   Aint gonna happen is it!!

Thank you for your replies, I'll mull it over a bit more. It's £15 I could spend on chocolate instead  
x x


----------

